# Seiko Sq Sports 150 H601-8081



## Rosco (Aug 15, 2006)

Greetings SEIKO fans

About 14 years ago my wife visited Hong Kong on a 'girls only' shopping mission. As a reward for staying home with the kids and languishing on the Gold Coast I asked her to buy me a decent quartz stainless steel sports watch that I could wear in the surf. She very wisely selected a SEIKO SQ Sports 150 ALARM CHRONOGRAPH (H601-8081 movement, serial #090145, matt black face, s/s safety bracelet).

The watch has been excellent, despite some heavy duty punishment and constant wear. I recently replaced the badly worn original bracelet with a generic (coincidently sourced from HK). This may offend purists, but the thought of losing this watch overboard due to metal fatigue was even more unacceptable. Naturally I have retained the original bracelet and spare links (as well as the original receipt and guarantee/instruction manual - sadly my wife ditched the packaging to fit more shoes into her suitcase!)

I have never seen an identical watch, on a wrist or in a shop, in Australia or anywhere else we have travelled. Does anyone in the SEIKO community have any info relating to this particular watch model - markets, production volume etc? The watch consistently gains approximately 15 seconds/month. Is this within acceptable parameters? Can this inaccuracy be reduced? Does anyone out there have this model?

Regards

Rosco


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Rosco,









15secs deviation per month is very good. Do you have any photos of the actual watch? She's probably similar to the Arnold H601 watch.

Regs

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Rosco - welcome to the forum







.

I'd love to see a picture of the H601 too. I like Seiko watches - quartz or auto they're all good to me


----------

